

WARNING HN: Unpatched vulnerability in Skype allows hijack of any account - xSwag
http://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=auto&tl=en&prev=_dd&u=http%3A%2F%2Fhabrahabr.ru%2Fpost%2F158545%2F

======
amima
Posted earlier here the short translation:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4781642>

